# Certificate of Conformity



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hows it going folks.Have finally taken delivery of my R32 after about a 2 year wait.But damn was it worth it.
Sorry for trailing off so I will get to the point.When registering my car the revenue commission charged me at the highest rate of vrt because they have never had a Certificate of Conformity for my particular model.So does anyone know where I can get my hands on one.I have spoken to Nissan Ireland,but since the car was never officially imported into Ireland they don't have one and I was told by the nice lady on the phone that she did'nt have a clue as to who to contact to get one.
So if anyone out there can help please do.
Thanks
Dave.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

dmcl1980 said:


> Hows it going folks.Have finally taken delivery of my R32 after about a 2 year wait.But damn was it worth it.
> Sorry for trailing off so I will get to the point.When registering my car the revenue commission charged me at the highest rate of vrt because they have never had a Certificate of Conformity for my particular model.So does anyone know where I can get my hands on one.I have spoken to Nissan Ireland,but since the car was never officially imported into Ireland they don't have one and I was told by the nice lady on the phone that she did'nt have a clue as to who to contact to get one.
> So if anyone out there can help please do.
> Thanks
> Dave.


Dave, as i remember a CoC is issued to a car that conforms to European Standards, i know a lot of the MGF's that went to Japan had them thus avoiding an SVA test upon arrival into the UK. I don't think there would be a CoC available for an R32 
Hopefully i'm wrong but i think that may be the answer you'll get from here.
Dave.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Dave

we purchased a Sprinter Van from a dealer in Ireland and could not get a Certificate of Conformity from him or Mercedes in the UK. But when I spoke to the DVLA here they said we could register it as a disabled vehicle (by fitting one of those steering wheel knobs on it) it was issued with UK registration then we removed the knob ....

Will this work 'the other way round' ?


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

there is no coc for the 32 !


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

The car is registered it just cost an extra 1000 euro to do so.What I need is an original document from Nissan stating what the emmissions were when the car was released.At the moment they are pricing it on the car having a reading of over 250ppm C02 or whatever it is measured in.So any ideas guys will be very much apreciated.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> we purchased a Sprinter Van from a dealer in Ireland and could not get a Certificate of Conformity from him or Mercedes in the UK. But when I spoke to the DVLA here they said we could register it as a disabled vehicle (by fitting one of those steering wheel knobs on it) it was issued with UK registration then we removed the knob ....
> 
> Will this work 'the other way round' ?


We used to SVA cars through the 'Disabled Loophole' but this closed a few years ago, i doubt that'll work :bawling:


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Have had no luck at all in getting the info that I need.Can anyone please help with any idea as to where I could get this info.
Thanks


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

The only document I managed to get hold of which contained the R32's emission data was the original Japanese document from Nissan Nordic. This didn't help my case at all. There may be an Australian version of this document in English as it was sold there, but there is no CoC, as has been stated above.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks moz thats pretty much all I need.Just something from Nissan that states its original emissions output.


----------



## Laddtryck (Jul 19, 2008)

The Coc is only needed when you buy a brand new car from a 3 country like japan, its like that in sweden, think its the same in the uk.
new cars or tractors  called the department here in sweden to make sure, and they said only brand new cars and tractors 


best regards
Jon


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

As far as I know there's no EC certificate for Skylines as they were never sold in the EU.

However, I remember having a conversation with EvolutionVI ages ago & he said he found a company which could do an EC certificate for a Skyline.
However, people in France told me that Nissan would had to sell at least x amount of Skylines within the EU to be able to get an EC certificate.
Speak to EvolutionVI he may be able to help or enlighten you.

But you must have an alternative to the EC certificate, like in the UK you have to SVA & in France you have to go through DRIRE and register as a separate/isolated vehicle.

Did you speak to other Irish owners?


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

I have not spoken to other Irish owners yet as this is only a new rate of vrt where they now charge you according to emissions and value of the car(market value)where as before you were only charged on the value.I was told by the person in the revenue that if I could produce an official document stating the emission level of the car that I would be charged accordingly.Because this is only new you never had to produce this document so they have no record on what the emissions are.If I can get this it will benefit not only myself but anyone else trying to import an r32 gtr.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

TBH, I doubt you will find an official document like this for the R32 GTR.
Try to locate any new GTR owner in Ireland, that would be your best bet.

Did you try Nissan UK by any chance?


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

I know the thread is quit old, but I´m thinking about importing a R34 GTR UK-spec to austria. Unfortunately austria is very strict with their regulation process, so there are no R34 GTRs registered here right now. A COC-doc would make the registration praocess quite easy, so does anybody know if the UK-specs do have these docs?

Thx Michael


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

our customer in austria has just taken delivery a few months back of his R32GT-R we just supplied the original sales brochure to him for this purpose


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the quick answer, but it´s easier to register R32 and R33 GTRs because of the MY. The cars have to pass the emission test which were actual at the MY. So it´s nearly impossible to pass the test with a R34. 
No idea how to get this sorted...


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Michicop said:


> Thanks for the quick answer, but it´s easier to register R32 and R33 GTRs because of the MY. The cars have to pass the emission test which were actual at the MY. So it´s nearly impossible to pass the test with a R34.
> No idea how to get this sorted...


Hello from Linz,

I have to say that's not quite true. If you know the right persons and you know where to go you need hardly anything...

... btw, there are some R34 registered in Austria (even a Mine's GTR).

I got my BNR32 registered as it is without any problems 

Cheers,

Leo


----------

